# Авиация > Современность >  Происшествие над Жуковским

## Nazar

http://www.rian.ru/incidents/20090816/181101485.html

В новостях сказали, что самолеты принадлежали Витязям, а одним из летчиков был Сергей Мельников, но он к Витязям отношение не имеет :Confused: 
Дай бог что-бы все были живы.

----------


## Mad_cat

http://news.mail.ru/incident/2824908
пишут, что Шпак и Ткаченко.
ИМХО встречный пилотаж :Frown:

----------


## simsim

Один пилот погиб... Двое катапультировались и остались живы...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Разные новости ходят, уже и нехорошие появились. Давайте подождем, пока все прояснится окончательно.
Звонил Андрею Зинчуку - он был сегодня там, говорит, столкнулись над зоной ожидания, в стороне от летного поля. С летного поля были видны только дымы...

----------


## simsim

> Давайте подождем, пока все прояснится окончательно.


Я работаю спасателем на аэродроме "Раменское", утром только с суток сменился.
Только что звонил ребятам, работающим на месте происшествия. Один пилот погиб. Его тело найдено в районе деревни Захариха.

----------


## Антон

> Я работаю спасателем на аэродроме "Раменское", утром только с суток сменился.
> Только что звонил ребятам, работающим на месте происшествия. Один пилот погиб. Его тело найдено в районе деревни Захариха.


Кто,Ткаченко?

----------


## simsim

Фамилию пока не назвали... Сейчас дозвониться не могу...

----------


## simsim

Погиб Игорь Ткаченко.

----------


## Антон

> Погиб Игорь Ткаченко.


........ Нет слов

----------


## Mad_cat

........................................давай  те пока помолчим

----------


## Морячок

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=309911

----------


## EQUIP

Горе-то какое... Не хочется верить. На 15-летии "Стрижей" рядом стоял...

----------


## Nazar

По Вестям Квочур подтвердил, что погиб Ткаченко

----------


## Mad_cat

http://pompeya.livejournal.com/463951.html
первые фотографии трагедии

----------


## [RUS] MK

Переговоры

http://pompeya.livejournal.com/46395...90383#t3490383

----------


## Холостяк

ТКАЧЕНКО ИГОРЬ ВАЛЕНТИНОВИЧ 
Гвардии полковник
Начальник 237 гв. центра показа авиационной техники
Заслуженный военный летчик России
Военный летчик-снайпер
Родился 26 июля 1964 года в поселке Венцы-Заря Краснодарского края. В 1985 году окончил Борисоглебское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков им. В.П. Чкалова, в 2000 году - Военно-Воздушную Академию им. Ю.А.Гагарина. Проходил службу в качестве летчика-инструктора в Борисоглебском ВВАУЛ, а с 1987 года служит на Кубинской авиабазе. За время прохождения службы освоил самолеты Л-29, МиГ-21, МиГ-29, Су-27, Су-35. Налетал на данных типах самолетов 2300 часов. Летал на самолетах зарубежного производства: Мираж-2000, F-16. Высшим пилотажем занимается с 1989 года. Ведущий и соло-пилот пилотажной группы "Русские Витязи". Женат. Воспитывает сына и дочь. Увлекается нетрадиционной медициной и автомобилями.

----------


## Flankerivo

Нямам думи, ... нет слов...

Тимур Апакидзе, а сейчас Игор Ткаченко.

Не могу поверить. Не хочу поверить.

----------


## радист

Искренное сболезнование всем родным, близким и товарищам по летному делу.
Земля ему пухом!

----------


## An-Z

Вечная Память Командиру "Русских витязей" Игорю Ткаченко! В моей памяти он останется таким...

----------


## simsim

А в моей памяти Игорь останется таким...

Это он с моим сынишкой на авиасалоне в Геленджике в 2006 году.
Вечная память!

----------


## ДимСан

Вот еще одного АСА архангелы призвали в эскадрилью. Шок. Слова не подбираются.
Пухом небо!

----------


## Антоха

вечная память Игрю Валентиновичу... летчики не умирают, они улетают и не возвращаются...

----------


## Холостяк

*Кто-то скупо и чётко
Отсчитал нам часы
Нашей жизни короткой,
Как бетон полосы, 

И на ней — кто разбился,
Кто взлетел навсегда...

* 
**

----------


## ДимСан

Холостяк - в десятку. Я долго не мог вспомнить, перебрал всего Высоцкого. И полеты на МАКСе посвятили бы памяти И.В.Ткаченко, оставив его место в строю за ним, как роль Гамлета в спектакле за В.С.Высоцким. Это была бы лучшая память и дань почестей и уважения, тому, как он летал и других учил.

----------


## Антоха

> Холостяк - в десятку. Я долго не мог вспомнить, перебрал всего Высоцкого. И полеты на МАКСе посвятили бы памяти И.В.Ткаченко, оставив его место в строю за ним, как роль Гамлета в спектакле за В.С.Высоцким. Это была бы лучшая память и дань почестей и уважения, тому, как он летал и других учил.


могу вам сказать, что в память о Игоре Валентиновиче летчики пилотажной группы "Стрижи" приняли решение летать на МАКСе! думаю, что это 100% верное решение...

----------


## Pilot

По Витязям вопрос решается, может выступят ближе к закрытию. Сегодня же, примерно в то же время погибли Светлана Федоренко и Антошка Хачковский, сын Димы Хачковского

----------


## ALI

Вечная Память Командиру "Русских витязей" Игорю Ткаченко!

----------


## Шарфюрер

Вечная память Игорю Ткаченко!

...

----------


## Alex1979

Жалко когда пилот погибает. Есть что-то что связывает пилотов всего мира. Наверное это общее небо. Один из нас не вернулся. Пусть облака будут ему пухом и всем тем кто не вернулся.

----------


## MBA

Да будет им царствие небесное...

----------


## Sveto

ВИЈЕЧНА СЛАВА РУСКОМ ВИТЕЗУ!

Вечная Память командиру "Русских витязей" Игор Ткаченко,Светланa Федоренко ,Антон Хачковский  !

----------


## Vurger 13

Мы с отцом вообще в шоке. Вечная им память. Дима Хачковский, отец Антона в Жердевке одно время служил. Ткаченко отец тоже знал, когда в Кубинке служил.
Таких людей теряем.

----------


## DimKo

...............

----------


## Kasatka

Вечная память, Ткаченко!!

Соболезнования моему однокашнику Диме Хачковскому....

----------


## AC

В 21:20 на "Звезде" фильм памяти Ткаченко:
http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_events/0034748/

----------


## Юрий

Царствие небесное...Скорбим...Помним..  .Спасибо...

----------


## alexvolf

Трагичный случай и человеческая БЕДА...
Очень жаль Ткаченко.Вечная память.

----------


## Геннадий

Земля пухом...

Вот, нашел его интервью 4-х летней давности.

Получается, что летчики-асы, которые представляют страну на международных авиасалонах, должны летать на металлоломе и практически собирать самолеты сами чуть-ли не на "разборке".
Что изменилось за эти 4 года???

http://www.logistics.ru/9/6/i77_2955p0.htm

----------


## AC

> Земля пухом...
> Вот, нашел его интервью 4-х летней давности.
> Получается, что летчики-асы, которые представляют страну на международных авиасалонах, должны летать на металлоломе и практически собирать самолеты сами чуть-ли не на "разборке".
> Что изменилось за эти 4 года???
> http://www.logistics.ru/9/6/i77_2955p0.htm


Ну, кое-что изменилось конечно...
Самолетов им додали. Правда таких же старых -- от забора.
Спарок на 16.08.09 было уже четыре (№№18, 20, 24, 25), и все в летном состоянии.
Но новых самолетов, естественно, им пока ждать неоткуда...

----------


## Холостяк

Вот такая инфа....
http://news.mail.ru/incident/2829431/

----------


## Jean-Philippe

R.I.P....  :Frown:

----------


## Д.Срибный

РАСЧЁТНЫЙ СЧЁТ ДЛЯ ОКАЗАНИЯ ПОМОЩИ СЕМЬЕ ЗАСЛУЖЕННОГО ВОЕННОГО ЛЁТЧИКА РФ ГВАРДИИ ПОЛКОВНИКА ТКАЧЕНКО И.В.
РЕКВИЗИТЫ ОДИНЦОВСКОГО ОСБ 8158 (для зачисления во вклад)
Банк получатель: сбербанк России ОАО г.Москва
БИК:044525225
ИНН:7707083893
КПП:503203001
КОРР\СЧЁТ 30101810400000000225 В ОПЕРУ МГТУ СБРФ
РАСЧ\СЧ ПОЛУЧАТЕЛЯ:42307.810.5.4029.2459484
ПОЛУЧАТЕЛЬ:ОДИНЦОВСКОЕ ОСБ 8158/033
ТКАЧЕНКО ГАЛИНА АЛЕКСАНДРОВНА.

----------


## Griffon

> Вот такая инфа....
> http://news.mail.ru/incident/2829431/


Болтовня...
http://www.strizhi.ru/forums/index.php?showtopic=459

----------


## AC

*Генерал Бармин: упавшие Су-27 "Витязей" были исправны:*
Истребители Су-27, столкнувшиеся во время генеральной репетиции перед авиасалоном «МАКС-2009», были исправны, сообщил врио замглавкома по вооружению генерал-майор Олег Бармин.
Во время столкновения двух Су-27 погиб командир «Русских витязей» полковник Игорь Ткаченко, еще двое летчиков пострадали, Сообщает РИА «Новости». 
«Техника работала в этом показе исправно», - сказал генерал.
Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС, Бармин также сообщил, что «В предварительном плане эксперты ВВС установили причину катастрофы. Их окончательные выводы будут объявлены. Как и в ряде других катастроф, к катастрофе минувшего воскресенья привело трагическое стечение различных обстоятельств». «Газета.Ru»
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009..._1394854.shtml

----------


## Холостяк

[quote=Griffon;45127]Болтовня...
http://www.strizhi.ru/forums/index.php?showtopic=459[/quote]

Сайт "Стрижей" заработал по новому адресу.. Хотя несколько странно, обновились...





> *Генерал Бармин: упавшие Су-27 "Витязей" были исправны:* Как и в ряде других катастроф, к катастрофе минувшего воскресенья привело трагическое стечение различных обстоятельств». «Газета.Ru»
> http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2009/08/19/n_1394854.shtml


О как! 
Тогда, судя по информации, получается человеческий фактор... Открытым текстом - подполковник Мельник, после роспуска, потеряв ориентацию, "въехал" в самолет полковника Ткаченко и полковника Куриленко. Хотя первый не увидел командира так как тот был ниже, практически под брюхом, а командир не увидел так как Мельник "налетел" сверху и сзади... Не успели среагировать оба летчика...
Действительно - трагическое стечение обстоятельств...

----------


## AC

> О как! 
> Тогда, судя по информации, получается человеческий фактор... Открытым текстом - подполковник Мельник, после роспуска, потеряв ориентацию, "въехал" в самолет полковника Ткаченко и полковника Куриленко. Хотя первый не увидел командира так как тот был ниже, практически под брюхом, а командир не увидел так как Мельник "налетел" сверху и сзади... Не успели среагировать оба летчика...
> Действительно - трагическое стечение обстоятельств...


Мне только вот что не понятно: если это Мельник налетел "сверху и сзади", то почему нос (судя по фото) поврежден у Су-27УБ Ткаченко, а у Су-27 Мельника пламя как раз в районе хвоста?
Известные фото тут:
http://pompeya.livejournal.com/46395...90383#t3490383
В воздухе, конечно, можно свалиться друг на друга по-всякому... Можно и так, что удар хвостовой частью придется по носу соседнему самолету. Но как оно все-таки было на самом деле в данном случае???

----------


## MBA

Тут еще такой момент: кто-то может достоверно сказать, кто был в одноместном СУ, а кто летел на спарке? В разных статьях СМИ в одноместном успели побывать все трое участников инцидента, а самому Ткаченко не пришлось быть только штурманом. Хоть бы моцк включали перед тем как что-то писать!!!  :Mad: 

Чтоб не быть голословным:

http://www.infox.ru/accident/inciden...KACHYENK.phtml  - на одноместном Мельник

http://life.ru/news/216605  - на одноместном Куриленко

http://life.ru/news/216605 - на одноместном Ткаченко

Пистетс!!!

----------


## AC

> Тут еще такой момент: кто-то может достоверно сказать, кто был в одноместном СУ, а кто летел на спарке? В разных статьях СМИ в одноместном успели побывать все трое участников инцидента, а самому Ткаченко не пришлось быть только штурманом. Хоть бы моцк включали перед тем как что-то писать!!! 
> 
> Чтоб не быть голословным:
> http://www.infox.ru/accident/inciden...KACHYENK.phtml  - на одноместном Мельник
> http://life.ru/news/216605  - на одноместном Куриленко
> http://life.ru/news/216605 - на одноместном Ткаченко
> Пистетс!!!


На одноместном -- Мельник.
Куриленко -- штурман, его место в спарке рядом с главным (ведущим) группы (в данном случае -- с Ткаченко). Куриленко, кстати, и на спарках "Стрижей" летает в этом качестве (и катапультировался он из МиГ-29УБ), и нет его фамилии в составах "Витязей" потому, что он не пилотажником служит.
См., в частности, тут:
http://www.knights.ru/gr_now.shtml

----------


## MBA

> В воздухе, конечно, можно свалиться друг на друга по-всякому... Можно и так, что удар хвостовой частью придется по носу соседнему самолету. Но как оно все-таки было на самом деле в данном случае???


Может, имела место характерная для Су-27 "кобра" с проседанием хвоста...? Типа, ведомый вырвался вверх-вперед Ткаченко (дистанция при этом, получается, меньше метра :Confused: ), потом резко дал вверх и ударил спарку по носу хвостовой балкой? Ну хорошо, почему тогда самолет Ткаченко не оттолкнул турбулентный поток? Или он (поток) слишком короткий?

P.S. *АС*, спасибо за внесенную ясность! :)

----------


## Антоха

Только что вернулся из Кубинки. проститься с Игорем Валентиновичем Ткаченко пришло/приехало/прилетело несколько тысяч человек... площадь перед домом офицеров была полностью заполнена людьми. Процедура прощания длилась с 10-00 до 14-00... не буду заниматься описанием траурной церемонии... скажу лишь, что однополчане проводили своего командира со всеми пологающимися почестями.


не стану делать никаках выводов по поводу случившегося, на это есть Госкомиссия, но из разговоров с участниками и очевидцами могу сказать, что Виталий Мельник действовал грамотно и его вины в катастрофе НЕТ

----------


## MBA

Собственно, а не мог ли иметь место взрыв двигателя одноместного СУ, обломками от которого ударило нос летевшей за ним спарки?

----------


## Холостяк

> Мне только вот что не понятно: если это Мельник налетел "сверху и сзади", то почему нос (судя по фото) поврежден у Су-27УБ Ткаченко, а у Су-27 Мельника пламя как раз в районе хвоста?
> Известные фото тут:
> http://pompeya.livejournal.com/46395...90383#t3490383
> В воздухе, конечно, можно свалиться друг на друга по-всякому... Можно и так, что удар хвостовой частью придется по носу соседнему самолету. Но как оно все-таки было на самом деле в данном случае???


Посмотрел фото...
То есть получается - положение самолетов было наоборот... 
У меня сложилось такое впечатление - именно сверху сзади... 
Хотя..., сложно так гадать... Подождем, что спецы скажут и смоделируют ситуацию..

----------


## Redan

Жалко до слёз,по-человечески...Соболезную родным,близким и коллегам погибшего офицера...Светлая ему память!

----------


## Холостяк

*Асы бьются из последних сил*

Их губят старые самолеты, отсутствие практики и “реформа” армии

http://www.mk.ru/335897.html

И вот теперь звучит приговор: “ошибка пилотирования” — основная версия, которой сегодня придерживается следствие. Наверное, страшнее всех ее слышать Виталию Мельнику, самолет которого, по данным прокуратуры, столкнулся с “Су-27” погибшего командира. Ошибка…

----------


## Nazar

Я не думаю, что Витязи могли пожаловаться на отсутствие практики, а вот то что касается техники, считаю абсолютно верным.

----------


## Антоха

> Я не думаю, что Витязи могли пожаловаться на отсутствие практики...


средний налет в ЦПАТе не превышает 50 часов в год

----------


## Nazar

> средний налет в ЦПАТе не превышает 50 часов в год


Антон, а вот Копосов Дмитрий, говорит что средний годовой налет, составляет у них от 60 до 100 часов.

----------


## Антоха

> Антон, а вот Копосов Дмитрий, говорит что средний годовой налет, составляет у них от 60 до 100 часов.


ок, я уточню это сегодня.

возвращаясь к теме :
_Расследовать это происшествие, по словам главкома Зелина, помогут данные контроля полета - «Существует видеосъемка столкновения, она арестована, ею занимается комиссия по расследованию. Она поможет сделать объективный вывод о причинах катастрофы»_

и еще про самолеты:
_Отвечая на вопрос о недавней трагедии в небе над Жуковским, Зелин сообщил, что оба разбившихся самолета были застрахованы. «Со страховой компанией все проблемы решены, в настоящее время тот ущерб, который был нанесен, детально прорабатывается», – сказал он. 


По некоторым оценкам, страховые выплаты могут составить до миллиарда рублей, побив тем самым рекорд по возмещению ущерба в истории российского авиастрахования._ 

вся цитируемая информация взята отсюда http://www.vz.ru/society/2009/8/20/319453.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Я не думаю, что Витязи могли пожаловаться на отсутствие практики, а вот то что касается техники, считаю абсолютно верным.


Сейчас по "Звезде" Наговицин признал, что практики действительно мало. Он сказал, что групповой пилотаж и слетанность на тренажере не возможно тренировать, для этого необходима практика особенно для таких пилотажных групп, а ее не хватат...
Тут вот ссылка..., правда журналюги наоборот тупо пишут уже о нехватке тренажеров... Услышали звон, но не знают о чем в реальности шел разговор...
http://www.polit.ru/news/2009/08/20/vityazi.html

----------


## Холостяк

Фото с блога "Комсомольской правды"....

----------


## MBA

К вопросу о поломке двигателя как возможной причине катастрофы:

http://zvezdanews.ru/video/0034709/

Тут, по мнению журналистов, "один самолет через несколько минут сильно задымил, но, возможно, это просто форсаж". Дымили, на мой взгляд, все, но дыма без огня, как известно, не бывает (это я о высказанной мысли, не о работе ТРД )))

По ссылке ниже свидетели вспоминают о каком-то "хлопке": 
http://zvezdanews.ru/video/0034728/

Кстати, настораживает еще тот факт, что катастрофа произошла именно в тот момент, когда профессиональные камеры прекратили съемку. Если бы не (ныне арестованная) любительская съемка, вообще ничего не было бы зафиксировано. Как в фильме "Смерть на ипподроме", если помните такой.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Антон, а вот Копосов Дмитрий, говорит что средний годовой налет, составляет у них от 60 до 100 часов.


по ощущениям - еженедельные тренировки, плюс подготовка к показухам, плюс сами показухи - даже больше.

но никакой налет не гарантирует безошибочности... и зачем ИВТ пошел под то облако??? 
жаль, очень... сейчас из продолжающих летать строевых пилотов такого уровня припоминается только Харчевский

----------


## Nazar

Безошибочность не гарантирует вообще ни что, как сказал сам Ткаченко : " Безошибочно в небе, летают только птицы."

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> К вопросу о поломке двигателя как возможной причине катастрофы:
> 
> http://zvezdanews.ru/video/0034709/
> 
> Тут, по мнению журналистов, "один самолет через несколько минут сильно задымил, но, возможно, это просто форсаж". Дымили, на мой взгляд, все, но дыма без огня, как известно, не бывает (это я о высказанной мысли, не о работе ТРД )))
> 
> По ссылке ниже свидетели вспоминают о каком-то "хлопке": 
> http://zvezdanews.ru/video/0034728/
> 
> Кстати, настораживает еще тот факт, что катастрофа произошла именно в тот момент, когда профессиональные камеры прекратили съемку. Если бы не (ныне арестованная) любительская съемка, вообще ничего не было бы зафиксировано. Как в фильме "Смерть на ипподроме", если помните такой.


м-дя... меньше доверяйте СМИ, там, "затянувшись", и не такое расскажут... настолько, что будет непонятно где заканчивается журноламерство и начинается журнолядство... относительно вопроса "Собственно, а не мог ли иметь место взрыв двигателя одноместного СУ, обломками от которого ударило нос летевшей за ним спарки? " - нет.

----------


## MBA

BratPoRazumu, безоговорочно верить СМИ я не призываю :) По ссылке - видео набора высоты с "дымами" - подумал, может, кому-то пригодится.

----------


## Антоха

> по ощущениям - еженедельные тренировки, плюс подготовка к показухам, плюс сами показухи - даже больше.
> 
> .....
> 
> жаль, очень... сейчас из продолжающих летать строевых пилотов такого уровня припоминается только Харчевский


1. еженедельные тренировки это и есть подготовки к показухам, а самих показух в эти годы было не так много, как может казаться. 
2. В строевых полках летают по 4 смены в неделю (указание главкома, сделанное им сразу по вступлению в должность), а в отдельных частях и более того, так что реальный налет что в них, что в ЦПАТе примерно одинаков. Просто задания на полетах у них принципиально отличается...
еще немаловажный момент, который надо брать в расчет это исправность техники и ее соотношение с летным составом! не секрет, что долгое время в Чкаловском было всего 2 исправных Су-27 на весь полк и оба стояли в ДЗ!!! естественно, что даже если там будут летать по 12 смен в неделю, то добиться нормального налета всё равно не удасться!
3. Что касается продолжающих летать летчиков такого же уровня что и погибший Игорь Валентинович, то могу вам сказать - в Липецке есть не только Харчевский! Могу перечислить целый ряд фамилий летчиков, летающих на МиГ-29, Су-27 и Су-25 не хуже... хотя думаю что они большинству из форумчан они ни о чем не скажут.

----------


## AC

> Безошибочность не гарантирует вообще ни что, как сказал сам Ткаченко : " Безошибочно в небе, летают только птицы."


И те, кстати, тоже ошибаются...

----------


## AC

> Сейчас по "Звезде" Наговицин признал, что практики действительно мало. Он сказал, что групповой пилотаж и слетанность на тренажере не возможно тренировать, для этого необходима практика особенно для таких пилотажных групп, а ее не хватат...
> Тут вот ссылка..., правда журналюги наоборот тупо пишут уже о нехватке тренажеров... Услышали звон, но не знают о чем в реальности шел разговор...
> http://www.polit.ru/news/2009/08/20/vityazi.html


Ноговицын в очередной раз пронес какую-то пургу...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> 1. еженедельные тренировки это и есть подготовки к показухам, а самих показух в эти годы было не так много, как может казаться. 
> 2. В строевых полках летают по 4 смены в неделю (указание главкома, сделанное им сразу по вступлению в должность), а в отдельных частях и более того, так что реальный налет что в них, что в ЦПАТе примерно одинаков. Просто задания на полетах у них принципиально отличается...
> еще немаловажный момент, который надо брать в расчет это исправность техники и ее соотношение с летным составом! не секрет, что долгое время в Чкаловском было всего 2 исправных Су-27 на весь полк и оба стояли в ДЗ!!! естественно, что даже если там будут летать по 12 смен в неделю, то добиться нормального налета всё равно не удасться!
> 3. Что касается продолжающих летать летчиков такого же уровня что и погибший Игорь Валентинович, то могу вам сказать - в Липецке есть не только Харчевский! Могу перечислить целый ряд фамилий летчиков, летающих на МиГ-29, Су-27 и Су-25 не хуже... хотя думаю что они большинству из форумчан они ни о чем не скажут.


ага, а вот сейчас на Чкаловском (689) нет ни одного летчика подготовленного к БД в СМУ... народ с "кузи" инструкторами на крыло ставит.
а два исправных было, емнип, еще во время базирования в Нивенском - и одна из машин в ДЗ была спарка... потом с Лодейки перебросили

----------


## Геннадий

http://www.defencetalk.com/pictures/...hp/photo/12128

----------


## AC

*"Русские витязи" все-таки прошли над Жуковским:*
ЖУКОВСКИЙ (Московская область), 23 авг - РИА Новости. Пилотажная группа "Русские витязи", потерявшая при подготовке к МАКС-2009 своего командира Игоря Ткаченко и два самолета Су-27, совершили круг почета над подмосковным Жуковским на четырех истребителях Су-27, передает корреспондент РИА Новости.
Пилоты не стали выполнять всех ранее планируемых фигур высшего пилотажа, отдавая дань памяти погибшему командиру.
Кроме того, низкая облачность мешает выполнению сложных элементов высшего пилотажа, а также безопасному проведению полетов...
http://www.rian.ru/society/20090823/182066729.html

----------


## Холостяк

http://www.infox.ru/accident/inciden...KACHYENK.phtml

*«Витязей» подвел системный «тюльпан»*
Причиной столкновения Су-27 на репетиции полетов авиасалона МАКС-2009 стали системные ошибки в подготовке фигур высшего пилотажа, сообщил Infox.ru источник в Минобороны России. Недавняя гибель другого летчика ВВС из-за недоработок командования (об этом ЧП замалчивали) только подтверждает эти выводы.

Причиной столкновения Су-27 на генеральной репетиции полетов авиасалона МАКС-2009 стали системные ошибки в подготовке фигуры высшего пилотажа, сообщил Infox.ru источник в Минобороны России.
«Летчики — лишь исполнители, ошибки были заложены заранее, при подготовке программы полета», — отметил источник Infox.ru.
По его данным, при выходе из фигуры «тюльпан» («Витязи» уже давно выполняют эту фигуру), когда группа «Стрижей» расходилась с «Витязями», летчики Су-27 должны были не собираться в фигуру, а лететь раздельно. 
«Видимо, где-то просчитались в расчетах, разрыв скорости мог произойти из-за разных воздушных потоков; возможно, отнесло. Ребята резкие, крутят маневренно, радиусы были очень близко друг к другу», — рассказывает источник.
*Ткаченко погиб в кабине* 

Согласно предварительным выводам комиссии Минобороны, в завершение последней фигуры «тюльпан» Виталий Мельник, летевший на боевом Су-27 левым ведомым, ушел за облако и потерял из виду ведущий самолет — спарку Игоря Ткаченко и штурмана Игоря Куриленко. «Так получилось, что ни Мельник не видел Ткаченко — самолет был у него под брюхом, ни Игорь не видел — у нас не тот угол обзора, мы не можем смотреть назад вверх», — рассказывает источник.
«В итоге хвостом Мельник попал как раз по передней кабине, где сидел Ткаченко. Удар получился сверху внахлест по движению, вперед и вниз», — отмечает собеседник Infox.ru. После удара у Мельника загорелся двигатель, и он успешно катапультировался у деревни Тяжино. Там обошлось без разрушений на земле. 
В учебно-боевом самолете задняя кабина, в которой находился штурман Куриленко, при ударе не пострадала. Летчик привел в действие катапульту — Су-27 уже был неуправляем и падал на дома в Белозерихе, спасать машину было невозможно. Кстати, для Куриленко это уже второй случай катапультирования — предыдущий был на МиГ-29 в 2006 году. «Если передняя или задняя кабина приводят катапульту, то выстреливаются обе с интервалом 0,6 секунды. В данном случае не важно, кто дернет», — говорит эксперт. 
Но, уверены в комиссии по расследованию причин катастрофы, в момент катапультирования командир «Витязей» Игорь Ткаченко, сидевший в передней кабине учебно-боевого истребителя, уже был мертв. «Позднее мы осмотрели кабину и кресло. В кабине кругом следы крови, у Игоря черепно-мозговая травма, у кресла Ткаченко от удара заголовник отвалился сразу, а в заголовнике — стабилизирующий парашют. Игорь — камнем вниз. Но уже был мертв», — отмечает источник в Минобороны.
*Причина на земле* 

Окончательные выводы еще будут прорабатываться, но уже сейчас понятно, что действия Мельника сами по себе не были единственной причиной столкновения. «Идет криволинейный маневр. Если рули были выбраны, самолет идет уже по инерции, тем более, он не видел летевший под ним борт. Это ошибка построения — маневр с последующим выходом и уходом был просто не продуман», — отмечает источник.
«Это системная ошибка, которая лежит не на летчике, а на всем руководстве пилотажников. Кроме того, нужно было учесть и метеоусловия: в этом районе была низкая облачность», — добавил эксперт.
*Системный подход* 

По данным другого источника в военном ведомстве, еще одно серьезное ЧП произошло 15 июля этого года во время перегонки МиГ-29 из Андреаполя в Пермь. Информация об этом инциденте не распространялась.
«Частичная разгерметизация МиГ-29 в стратосфере привела к гипоксии у летчика. Несмотря на тяжелое состояние здоровья, офицер успешно посадил самолет и еще восемь часов, не понимая, что с ним произошло, жил. На земле медики не сразу смогли выяснить причины ухудшения состояния здоровья летчика. Анализы крови, сделанные с опозданием, показали, что уровень кислорода в крови близок к нулевому. По дороге в областную больницу, где, как говорят, была барокамера, летчик умер», — отметил источник в военном ведомстве.
Инцидент был не первым подобным в истории ВВС. В 2006 году в Брянской области разбился штурмовик Су-25 под управлением заместителя командира 899−го гвардейского штурмового авиационного полка ВВС России Андрея Ваховского. В течение последних 10−16 минут состояние летчика стремительно ухудшалось — он оставался в сознании, но не мог ни посадить самолет, ни дернуть катапульту. Только в результате расследования стало понятно, что причиной ЧП стала разгерметизация кабины.
После брянского происшествия комиссия Минобороны подготовила рекомендации, где, в частности, предписывалось оборудовать аэродромы барокамерами как раз на такой случай. Но они не были выполнены, отмечает эксперт.
Более того, предугадать возможные последствия сам пилот не может. В кабине нет никаких датчиков, указывающих на медленную разгерметизацию. «На высоте 13 км больше трех с половиной минут не живут. Если он летит на смеси или маска неплотно прилегает к лицу — он не понимает, что с ним происходит», — отметил эксперт. 
Военная комиссия, проверив истребители ВВС в рамках расследования июльского инцидента в Перми, выяснила, что у трети из них шланги, которые герметизируют кабину, находятся в нерабочем состоянии.
*Жертвы* 

Во вторник открытию авиасалона МАКС предшествовала минута молчания. «Русские витязи» не будут участвовать в программе авиасалона. Завтра в подмосковной Кубинке пройдет прощание с командиром пилотажной группы. Коллеги открыли счет для оказания помощи родным Игоря Ткаченко. 
Состояние других пострадавших летчиков, Валентина Мельника и Игоря Куриленко, не вызывает опасений у медиков.
Между тем супруги Елизаровы из Москвы, пострадавшие при падении самолета СУ-27 на дачный поселок «Сосны» в Подмосковье, находятся в ожоговом центре ГКБ № 36, сообщили во вторник Infox.ru в медучреждении. Их состояние крайне тяжелое, оба остаются в реанимации с тяжелыми ожогами. 
Администрация губернатора Московской области сообщила, что намерена выплатить компенсации пострадавшим при катастрофе истребителей. Семья Игоря Ткаченко также получит компенсацию в размере 300 тыс. рублей. Накануне министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков подписал приказ о присвоении заслуженному летчику России государственной награды за героизм и мужество посмертно.

----------


## AC

> ...Между тем супруги Елизаровы из Москвы, пострадавшие при падении самолета СУ-27 на дачный поселок «Сосны» в Подмосковье, находятся в ожоговом центре ГКБ № 36, сообщили во вторник Infox.ru в медучреждении. Их состояние крайне тяжелое, оба остаются в реанимации с тяжелыми ожогами...


"В больнице вчера (21 августа. -- АС) скончалась Ольга Елизарова, супруга полковника департамента экономической безопасности (ДЭБ) МВД России Михаила Елизарова, получившая сильные ожоги и травмы во время падения на их дачу в Подмосковье 16 августа истребителя Су-27 пилотажной группы ВВС "Русские витязи"... Полковник Елизаров, возглавляющий организационно-плановый отдел ДЭБа, находится в больнице — его состояние не вызывает у врачей опасения, но ему предстоят несколько операций по пересадке кожи. По словам адвоката Игоря Трунова, вызвавшегося представлять интересы пострадавших при крушении, если их не устроит сумма компенсации, которую планируют выплатить власти и организаторы салона, они подадут на них в суд".
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1225201

----------


## skywalkers

http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/echomsk/614018-echo/

Последнее интервью командира "Русских Витязей" Игоря Ткаченко
телепрограмме “Небесные скороходы” (“НТВ-плюс”) Кубинка 15.08.09 (18.30 мск)

----------


## Антоха

> По данным другого источника в военном ведомстве, еще одно серьезное ЧП произошло 15 июля этого года во время перегонки МиГ-29 из Андреаполя в Пермь. Информация об этом инциденте не распространялась.
> «Частичная разгерметизация МиГ-29 в стратосфере привела к гипоксии у летчика. Несмотря на тяжелое состояние здоровья, офицер успешно посадил самолет и еще восемь часов, не понимая, что с ним произошло, жил. На земле медики не сразу смогли выяснить причины ухудшения состояния здоровья летчика. Анализы крови, сделанные с опозданием, показали, что уровень кислорода в крови близок к нулевому. По дороге в областную больницу, где, как говорят, была барокамера, летчик умер», — отметил источник в военном ведомстве.


Погибший летчик - заместитель командира полка гвардии подполковник Игорь Степанов

----------


## Холостяк

> Погибший летчик - заместитель командира полка гвардии подполковник Игорь Степанов


Жестокая смерть....
Пусть земля - пухом...

Однозначно могу сказать, так как знаю, что на примитивном уровне находится медицинская диагностика и обеспечение наших летчиков... Сомниваюсь, что у пилота сразу взяли кровь на кислород. У нас если брали, то они могли только посчитать РОЭ и все..., потом уже появилась возможности сахар определить...
У нас сами пилоты после полета, одевали маски и хорошенько дышали кислородом... Даже в КЛСе была возможность это сделать... Но потом - то млин кислород не зарядили так как нет, то оборудование уже ни к черту..., то кислород уже совсем не кислород...
Сейчас эти барокамеры в любом СПА салоне есть... Даже в санатории уже в нос можно трубку засунуть и подышать кислородом.... Я уж не говорю о примитивном кислородном коктеле.. Мелочь, но для нагрузок которые летчики наши испытывают оччень положительная вещЪ... Что тяжко организовать? Нет! А на военном аэродроме, хоть и распоряжение было, так и не установили барокамеры. Что денег нет? Есть... Жлобы потому как!
А у нас наши руководители относятся к человеку как к мусору...


Вот кстати фотка на мобилу баро из ЛДЦ... Проходил курс в 2007 году...
Совсем не "навороченная" весчЪ, что уж так сложно все организовать... Тем более отечественного производства.
Однако реально смогу сказать - действительно положительно действует на организм...

----------


## AC

> Погибший летчик - заместитель командира полка гвардии подполковник Игорь Степанов


Борт гнали в Домну?...  :Confused:

----------


## AndyK

> Борт гнали в Домну?...


Совершенно верно

----------


## AC

> Совершенно верно


Спасибо.  :Smile:

----------


## muk33

> ага, а вот сейчас на Чкаловском (689) нет ни одного летчика подготовленного к БД в СМУ... народ с "кузи" инструкторами на крыло ставит.
> а два исправных было, емнип, еще во время базирования в Нивенском - и одна из машин в ДЗ была спарка... потом с Лодейки перебросили


Не в курсе - не вводите народ в заблуждение. Никаких самолетов с Лодейки там нет, летают на своих, а в СМУ НОЧЬЮ готовы несколько человек, днем - в два раза больше. Кстати, аэродром называется Чкаловск, в данном случае надо писать - "в Чкаловске". "Народ с Кузи" ставил на крыло свою собственную (279) молодежь.

----------


## An-Z

коллеги, постарайтесь не оффтопить хотя бы в этой теме..

----------


## Холостяк

*Причиной столкновения Су-27 в Подмосковье стал человеческий фактор*
*http://news.mail.ru/incident/2931437/*
Комиссия по расследованию столкновения двух истребителей Су-27 из пилотажной группы «Русские витязи» в Московской области 16 августа признала причиной трагедии человеческий фактор, сообщил РИА Новости высокопоставленный источник в российском оборонном ведомстве.

----------


## FLOGGER

Эка новость. Это было известно уже на следующий день.
P.S. А, ведь, у человеческого фактора, поди, и фамилия есть. Вот, наверное, тяжко мужику...

----------


## airwolf

> Эка новость. Это было известно уже на следующий день.
> P.S. А, ведь, у человеческого фактора, поди, и фамилия есть. Вот, наверное, тяжко мужику...


Экак Вы крестите людей!!!! Скажите уж эту фамилию,а то ведь не о том подумаем и не за что своими догадками повесим ярлык на невиновного! OFF !!!

----------


## Холостяк

"Человеческий фактор" подразумевает отсутствие неисправности в технике. При этом "фактор" это совокупность действий как косвенно, так и непосредственно участвующих людей, которые привели к данной трагедии. Это и должностные люди по вине которых налет наших летчиков в настоящее время недостаточен как для боевой подготовки, так и для тренировок пилотажных групп. Это так же и должностные люди из-за которых мы "до дыр" все еще пользуем изношенную матчасть. Это те, кто организовывал тренировки на МАКС... Это должностные лица в обязанностях которых обеспечить социальные гарантии и защищенность летчиков и их семей, но в реальности летчики не обеспечены элементарным и идут на полеты с "неспокойной" душой... Отсюда возникают проблемы с психологическим состоянием летчика мешающие ему сконцентрироваться, собраться и особенно с экстримальной ситуации.... При этом появляются уже проявления "человеческого фактора" как человеческие слабости, заложенные в нас природой, то есть не внимательность, забывчивость, способность отвлечься, расстеряться.... Да и все таки существующее стечение обстоятельств, при котором летчик выволнял все правильно и четко, тоже можно подогнать под ЧФ. 
Так что - одной фамилией тут не обойтись.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Так что - одной фамилией тут не обойтись.


Вполне может быть.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Экак Вы крестите людей!!!! Скажите уж эту фамилию,а то ведь не о том подумаем и не за что своими догадками повесим ярлык на невиновного! OFF !!!


Никого я не крещу! И никаких фамилий я не называл и не собираюсь. И о чем Вы подумаете-это уж как  Вам захочется, и навешивать ярлыки, если Вы заметили, я ни на кого не собирался. Видимо, это занятие больше  Вам по  душе. А мне, еще раз подчеркиваю, искренне жаль того человека, независимо от того, остался он жив или погиб, кто *пострадал*  в этом столкновении.

----------


## Холостяк

Как ни прискорбно говорить, отбросив все субъективные факторы по налетам-тренировкам, соцобеспечении, семейным проблемам, здоровье, стрессе и психологическом состоянии пилотов, заранее заложенные ошибки при подготовке программы полетов, то в данном случае можно обойтись и конкретными фамилиями.... Ведь случившееся произошло с двумя самолетами, т.е. двумя экипажами. 
FLOGGER выразился жёстко, но в рамках проишедшей ситуации. Я уже в одном из предыдущих постов описывал кратко как произошло столкновении. Это подтверждено официально. Вот сокращенный репост:
_Согласно выводам комиссии Минобороны, в завершение последней фигуры «тюльпан» Виталий Мельник, летевший на боевом Су-27 левым ведомым, ушел за облако и потерял из виду ведущий самолет — спарку Игоря Ткаченко и штурмана Игоря Куриленко. Так получилось, что ни Мельник не видел Ткаченко — самолет был у него под брюхом, ни Игорь не видел - не тот угол обзора»._
_«В итоге хвостом Мельник попал как раз по передней кабине, где сидел Ткаченко. Удар получился сверху внахлест по движению, вперед и вниз.»_ 
_В момент катапультирования штурмана Куриленко командир «Витязей» Игорь Ткаченко, сидевший в передней кабине учебно-боевого истребителя, уже был мертв._

Ткачеко хоронили в закрытом гробу именно по причине механических травм верхней части тела причиненные именно при столкновении самолетов... Мне знакомые из Люберец подтвердили, что Ткаченко погиб еще в кабине...

То есть получается Мельник ни как не мог видеть Ткаченко, так как тот находился под брюхом... В этом случае я полностью согласен по обзору и проблема снята. Однако у меня вырисовывается другая проблема.., если как указано Мельник ушел за облако и потерял своего ведущего, но он и не принял никаких мер обезопасить ситуацию... Почему потеряв визуальный он не "ушел в сторону", а продолжил не изменяя курса "мотаться по высоте"? Почему и в эфире нет его предупреждающего голоса о визуальной потере ведущего. То есть притензия к нему конкретная и соответственно доля вины его как ВЕДОМОГО в столкновении - имеется. 
И Ткачеко-Куриленко не видели Мельника сзади сверху. Там действительно сложная полусфера для обзора - голову запрокинуть-повернуть мешает шлемафон, надо поизголяться, но увидеть что творится сзади сверху можно (это не мертвая зона как под брюхом)... Тем более там "две головы" было... Но экипаж спарки не среагировал так как не было предупреждения, что ведомый потерял визуальный контакт! Поэтому они не особо головами крутили... Хотя в этой ситуации, когда они знали, что пилотируют в группе - крутить головой надо постоянно... И тоже, они должны постоянно контролировать своих ведомых. Чтобы людям было понятно, посмотрите тот же фильм "Топ Ган", когда там с МиГ-28 карусель устроили. Там видно как пилоты крутят головой на 180, а вернее на 360 градусов...
Поэтому, возможность предотвратить столкновение было у обоих экипажей. Однако они повели себя несколько пассивно в опасной ситуации... Фактически, в этот момент, они ждали когда вдруг увидят друг друга... И эта пассивность в действиях не дала возможность вовремя увидеть опасное сближение и среагировать....
По моему мнению вина на всех пилотах, участниках этого случая... Я не исключаю, в дополнение, и стечения обстоятельств.
И, как подтвердили в официальном расследовании, этот "человеческий фактор" сузили до двух экипажей... Вот и все...
Еще сразу было принято решение Министром обороны наградить Ткаченко посмертно "За мужество и героизм", только что-то вроде задерживается награждение и мне кажется именно по этому "человеческому фактору"...

----------


## leha-lp

Не все так однозначно как вы описали, при выполнении тюльпана всегда идет потеря ведущего у всей группы, ведущий принимает решение на сбор, сбор осуществляется по заранее оговореной схеме, которую Мельник выполнил четко, по моей информации изменял высоту как раз Ткаченко, ни тот ни другой не видели друг друга поскольку Мельник был выше и сзади но на большей скорости,высоту Мельника ведущий знал, но при этом взял РУС на себя и рубанул своей кабиной по хвостовой балке. Полеты Витязей вообще нельзя пытатся оценить с помощью стандартных документов, и не зря Апакидзе в вел в авиации ВМФ понятие "нестандартные манёвры"

----------


## An-Z

А вот интересно, ГРП контролировала сбор группы или они сами себе были предоставлены?

----------


## leha-lp

Да про РП в аэродромной зоне вопрос, возможно, что и невидел...

----------


## Pilot

Мельник должен был найти Алексеева и пристроиться к нему, его он видел, о чем и сообщил в эфир и выполнял догон , чтобы пристроиться. ГРП из Кубинки в раменском отсутствовала по причине отказа вертолета, да и событие произошло на удалении 6 км от полосы

----------


## muk33

> Чтобы людям было понятно, посмотрите тот же фильм "Топ Ган", когда там с МиГ-28 карусель устроили. Там видно как пилоты крутят головой на 180, а вернее на 360 градусов...
> ..


Холостяк, я лично знаком с тремя летчиками-истребителями из США, двое строевых летают на F-15E, а один - летчик-испытатель (крайний тип F-22). И всех спрашивал про ТОП ГАН, и все трое смеются. И именно над этими кадрами!

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, я лично знаком с тремя летчиками-истребителями из США, двое строевых летают на F-15E, а один - летчик-испытатель (крайний тип F-22). И всех спрашивал про ТОП ГАН, и все трое смеются. И именно над этими кадрами!


Над кадрами боя с МиГ-28 смеялись? Там конечно тупость была с фотографированием при полете над МиГом....
Однако я вроде указал на конкретную проблему, что шлемафон мешает повернуть и задрать голову. Есть конечно зеркала... Но речь шла об "вращении головой" в фильме "Топ Ган" во время "Dogfight" с МиГами-28, где наглядно видно как пилоты это делают, а не тупо смотрят в табло...... И именно в этом смешного ничего нет...
Если речь уже пошла о фильмах по этой темке "вращения головой", то есть золотые слова капитана Титаренко: " В бою три нельзя: В бою нельзя быть слепым - крути головой на 360*, второе нельзя...." . 
В катастрофе Витязей конечно не бой был, но пилот погиб...., так как слепые были очччень короткое время...
Привет трем бравым веселым американским пилотам!

----------


## muk33

> Над боем с МиГ-28 или над "вращение головой" смеялись? Там конечно тупость была с фотографированием при полете над МиГом....
> Однако я вроде указал на конкретную проблему, что шлемафон мешает повернуть и задрать голову. Есть конечно зеркала... Но речь шла об "вращении головой" в фильме "Топ Ган" при The dogfight с МиГами-28, где наглядно видно как пилоты это делают, а не тупо смотрят в табло......


И над тем, и над другим. Я вам скажу, что на перегрузке более 3 не то что головой крутить - руку поднять трудно. И маска никогда на маневрировании не болтается на одной "штрипке" - нормальные летчики перед этим её подтягивают и включают подачу чистого кислорода (а на новых самолетах он начинает автоматически подаваться на перегрузке более 3). Во время боя на преследовании характерное движение головы летчика - строго вверх - это когда тебя "выносит" во внешнюю сторону траектории (и все, кто летал на МВБ (в том числе и американцы) это прекрасно знают. Когда противник сзади, крутить головой бесполезно (а тем более смотреть вбок) надо маневрировать с максимально возможной перегрузкой и углом атаки, а для этого надо смотреть прямо перед собой (лучше на указатель УУАП). А то один знакомый летчик (наш) крутил показной пилотаж на празднике, посмотрел вбок (уточнить место) и начал петлю. Пилотаж закончил, но потом было 5 сеансов у мануального терапевта. И вообще все бои в фильме, исполненные в стиле IIWW у современных летчиков вызывают лишь ухмылку. Ну не нужно это в эпоху всеракурсных ракет и разомкнутых строев. Хотя и зрелищно. Для "людей"... :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

> И над тем, и над другим. Я вам скажу, что на перегрузке более 3 не то что головой крутить - руку поднять трудно. И маска никогда на маневрировании не болтается на одной "штрипке" - нормальные летчики перед этим её подтягивают и включают подачу чистого кислорода (а на новых самолетах он начинает автоматически подаваться на перегрузке более 3). Во время боя на преследовании характерное движение головы летчика - строго вверх - это когда тебя "выносит" во внешнюю сторону траектории (и все, кто летал на МВБ (в том числе и американцы) это прекрасно знают. Когда противник сзади, крутить головой бесполезно (а тем более смотреть вбок) надо маневрировать с максимально возможной перегрузкой и углом атаки, а для этого надо смотреть прямо перед собой (лучше на указатель УУАП). А то один знакомый летчик (наш) крутил показной пилотаж на празднике, посмотрел вбок (уточнить место) и начал петлю. Пилотаж закончил, но потом было 5 сеансов у мануального терапевта. И вообще все бои в фильме, исполненные в стиле IIWW у современных летчиков вызывают лишь ухмылку. Ну не нужно это в эпоху всеракурсных ракет и разомкнутых строев. Хотя и зрелищно. Для "людей"...


 

Просто даже не буду расскрывать тему "тантры" - Вы это сделали полностью, даже рассказали про перегрузки, кислородные маски, про противника сзади - хорошие познания (хотя изначально разговор шел только о задней-верхней полусфере куда сложновато посмотреть, но можно при желании, чтоб избежать подобное с Витязями) а вот с лету ссылки... "Dogfight" между Ф-14 и Ф-5 из "Агрессоров".... Съемки в кабине Ф-14... Ага! И амеровский пилот, может из ваших смешливых знакомых, чуть шею не выворачивает! 
Вот ссылочки...
Это общая сайта Speed and Angels: http://www.speedandangels.com/

А вот на видео (Dogfight второй клип): http://www.speedandangels.com/videos...lips/index.php

Подобные выкрутасы головой пилотов-истребителей и в кислородных масках и без - можно взглянуть на видео "Красного флага" где и по земле работают и разминаются в "Dogfight":
http://www.fighterpilotfilm.com/ 

Поэтому Ваши амеровские знакомые над чем-то другим посмеивались.... Хе-хе-хе! 

Ох... Еще дополнить.. У меня где-то еще кадры были от наших Витязей-Стрижей, где как раз на виражике Ткаченко смотрит в бок, видимо тоже "уточнить место"... Вот только нет кадров его посещения мануального терапевта....

----------


## leha-lp

Ну про з ед. вы загнули, у меня шея болела после вращения на 7ед., и то это были мышцы и мануал мне не понадобился. А вращать еще как приходится, поскольку заранее поставить голову как надо и упереться её в заголовник не всегда получается.

----------


## muk33

> Вот ссылочки...
> Это общая сайта Speed and Angels: http://www.speedandangels.com/
> 
> А вот на видео (Dogfight второй клип): http://www.speedandangels.com/videos...lips/index.php
> 
> Подобные выкрутасы головой пилотов-истребителей и в кислородных масках и без - можно взглянуть на видео "Красного флага" где и по земле работают и разминаются в "Dogfight":
> http://www.fighterpilotfilm.com/ 
> 
> Поэтому Ваши амеровские знакомые над чем-то другим посмеивались.... Хе-хе-хе! 
> ...


Спасибо за ссылки. По первой - хороший монтаж, но только вот все съемки внутри кабины сделаны при перегрузке около 1 ед (это прекрасно видно по внекабинному пространству), это перекладки по крену, полубочки на вводе в фигуру, просто Г.П. С маневрированием на перегрузках ничего общего не имеет - верти хоть на "360". Вот в пятом клипе("эффект G" хорошо видно как человек с трудом удерживает голову, а потом она у него падает. Вот это реальность. Через пару секунд уже нет перегрузки и он счастливо крутит головой. По второй ссылке - разве не понятно что это съемки очередного агитролика (режиссеры, операторы) особенно после прохода пары F-15 после B-1 и "подрыва" колонны грузовиков пирозарядами с показательным отстрелом ИК ловушек. Особенно смешно когда они начинают взрываться еще до того как первый самолет до них долетел. Вам знакомо понятие относа? А радиуса разлета осколков? И вы купились?
Справедливости ради стоит заметить что там есть один кадр, где пилот F-15 смотрит вбок и создает активное угловое вращение (виден срыв на верхней поверхности крыла). Но, обратите внимание: он не отрывает плечи от кресла (притянут), совсем не так как герои вашего любимого фильма. Про перегрузку ничего сказать не могу, т.к. срыв характеризует не её, а угол атаки (самые красивые срывы в верхних точках фигур).
Теперь для Leha-lp - я рад, что у нас все же остались такие сильные летчики, как вы (я серьезно). А то почти каждый год наблюдал на центрифуге в Звездном пугающую картину - каждый третий, проходящий ВЛК летчик отключается полностью на перегрузке в 6 ед, без всяких поворотов головы в абсолютно статичной позе. А каждый второй не замечает загорающихся лампочек по периметру поля зрения. А насчет просто мышц, вы это поаккуратнее, будете в 7ЦВКАГ, зайдите в 30-ку, пусть посмотрят шею на импульсной диагностике (это я тоже серьезно).

----------


## leha-lp

У нас горазда сильнее меня есть, поверьте.30-ка испортилась, к лётному составу стали прохладно относится и деньги  в ЦВАГе стали брать как Фуники прям. Катался на большой карусели прямо скажу ощущения не самолетные, наверно чисто психологически,на 6 снижение остроты зрения до 0.8, с нашего полка её не прошол за 10 лет только один и то у меня подозрения что специально.

----------


## muk33

> У нас горазда сильнее меня есть, поверьте.30-ка испортилась, к лётному составу стали прохладно относится и деньги  в ЦВАГе стали брать как Фуники прям. Катался на большой карусели прямо скажу ощущения не самолетные, наверно чисто психологически,на 6 снижение остроты зрения до 0.8, с нашего полка её не прошол за 10 лет только один и то у меня подозрения что специально.


Это только ощущения, я уж 5 лет каждый год там. Денег с меня ни разу не брали. Хотя про другие "госпиталя" всякого наслушался. Тем не менее, "что имеем, то и имеем". Что касаестя ощущениЙ, согласен, не то. Но, тем не менее, народ пошел хиленький! Если 40-летние ветераны держат Ny, молодежь скисает! К 30-ке поласковее, эти люди пытаются делать все, что могут! И не их вина, что на л/с всем остальным наплевать!

----------


## Холостяк

Вот уже в прЭссу просочилась инфа... Не знаю правда или нет...

_"...Действительно, Главком ВВС Зелин вручил жене Ткаченко Золотую Звезду Героя России (как мне сказали) "КУЛУАРНО". 
Действительно, было указание это событие не светить в прессе.
Вручение было не в кабинете Главкома, а в Кубинке ("за закрытыми дверями").
Указ президента на Звезду был подписан еще в августе..."_ 

Есть мнение:
Самое страшное, что ТАК поступил Главком с Памятью об одном из лучших Пилотов страны. 
Но тут надо бы еще разобраться: это была его личная безмозглость, или же это было указание сверху. 
Но в любом случае Главком заслуживает презрения летчиков, превратив священный момент вручения награды жене Героя в кулуарное действо, а фсяким личностям, у которых вообще заслуги перед Отечеством сомнительны как и само представление к государственным наградам - вручают в Кремле...

----------


## BSA

Вручение было, то что тишком думаю не к Главкому вопрос, тот пару дней провел на Кубе, а не протокольные 2-3-4 часа...Кубинцы сделали все что было в их силах...например выкатили любимый борт ИВТ - 25ый....

----------


## Pilot

тут ситуация щепетильная, выводы комиссии узнайте

----------


## Холостяк

Считаю выводы комиссии тут не причем. Да и само происшествие это скорее всего так точка, в которой государство обязано показать свое отношение к человеку, который всю свою сознательную жизнь отдал на благо этого государства, на его защиту, рисковал жизнью и достиг мастерства - которого не каждый гражданин этого государства может достигнуть. Именно на таких людях как военный летчик Ткаченко держится наша военная Авиация. Таких пилотов очень мало. Заслуги его перед страной, военной Авиацией - действительно не малые.
То, что случилось, хоть присутствует человеческий фактор, ужастное стечение обстоятельств. От ошибок никто не застрахован, все совершают ошибки... У нас в военной Авиации такая обстановка и обеспечение, что риск наиболее выше чем где либо. Степень риска действительно завышен именно из-за низкого обеспечения, а если конкретно - от отношении нашего государства к военной Авиации и к людям в ней. А отношение наплевательское! И этому лишнее подтверждение показал этот факт...
Так же считаю, что виновен в таком наплевательском отношении к людям Главком ВВС Зелин. Если считать, что он мог, а он мог не мало. Однако этот человек больше беспокоится за свою ж.., чем о своих подчиненных. Ушли в прошлое командиры которые действительно ставили на карту свою карьеру, но честь свою сохраняли!

Действительно - сейчас бы сказал матом.... 

Просто посмотришь фотографии, когда в Кремле устраивают шоу как на фото и убеждаешься - какие заслуги и кого ценит наше государство...

----------


## Pilot

Если уж так глубоко залезать, то сначала изучим нормативные документы, те
ЗАКОН РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
ОБ УСТАНОВЛЕНИИ ЗВАНИЯ ГЕРОЯ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ И УЧРЕЖДЕНИИ ЗНАКА ОСОБОГО ОТЛИЧИЯ - МЕДАЛИ «ЗОЛОТАЯ ЗВЕЗДА» Где четко в первом пункте написано:

Установить звание Героя Российской Федерации для присвоения за заслуги перед государством и народом, связанные с совершением геройского подвига.
Ключевое сочетание здесь - совершением геройского подвига! При всем уважении к ИВТ лично и любви к кубинским летчикам, полеты даже на сложный групповой пилотаж не являются подвигом, а работой этих людей. Да сложной, да опасной, но не героической!
 Наградить Игоря надо было и не только его одного, вот только награда должна была быть , например орден за заслуги перед Отечеством, причем к этому времени, уже всех степеней!
Хотя, конечно, вдове Героя России жить будет полегче, хотя и не намного :(

----------


## BSA

> Если уж так глубоко залезать, то сначала изучим нормативные документы, те
> ЗАКОН РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
> ОБ УСТАНОВЛЕНИИ ЗВАНИЯ ГЕРОЯ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ И УЧРЕЖДЕНИИ ЗНАКА ОСОБОГО ОТЛИЧИЯ - МЕДАЛИ «ЗОЛОТАЯ ЗВЕЗДА» Где четко в первом пункте написано:
> 
> Установить звание Героя Российской Федерации для присвоения за заслуги перед государством и народом, связанные с совершением геройского подвига.
> Ключевое сочетание здесь - совершением геройского подвига! При всем уважении к ИВТ лично и любви к кубинским летчикам, полеты даже на сложный групповой пилотаж не являются подвигом, а работой этих людей. Да сложной, да опасной, но не героической!
>  Наградить Игоря надо было и не только его одного, вот только награда должна была быть , например орден за заслуги перед Отечеством, причем к этому времени, уже всех степеней!
> Хотя, конечно, вдове Героя России жить будет полегче, хотя и не намного :(


Интересный поворот, стоит посмотреть за что дали Героя обоим например Кадыровым....

----------


## Pilot

Это дела не меняет. Кадыровы или кто другие. После Кадыровых, особенно младшего, многие заслуженные люди готовы были с себя все награды снять. Я не говорю что ИВТ не достоин награды, но, согласно закона ..... хотя кто у нас смотрит на эти законы. правда потом начинаем удивляться  почему такой бардак в стране

----------


## BSA

все в мире относительно, только вопрос относительно чего...

----------


## Холостяк

> Если уж так глубоко залезать, то сначала изучим нормативные документы, те
> ЗАКОН РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
> ОБ УСТАНОВЛЕНИИ ЗВАНИЯ ГЕРОЯ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ И УЧРЕЖДЕНИИ ЗНАКА ОСОБОГО ОТЛИЧИЯ - МЕДАЛИ «ЗОЛОТАЯ ЗВЕЗДА» Где четко в первом пункте написано:
> 
> Установить звание Героя Российской Федерации для присвоения за заслуги перед государством и народом, связанные с совершением геройского подвига.
> Ключевое сочетание здесь - совершением геройского подвига! При всем уважении к ИВТ лично и любви к кубинским летчикам, полеты даже на сложный групповой пилотаж не являются подвигом, а работой этих людей. Да сложной, да опасной, но не героической!
> Наградить Игоря надо было и не только его одного, вот только награда должна была быть , например орден за заслуги перед Отечеством, причем к этому времени, уже всех степеней!
> Хотя, конечно, вдове Героя России жить будет полегче, хотя и не намного :(


Да уж... Групповой пилотаж не героизм? Не каждый летчик, даже с опытом и проявленным героизмом в бою, сможет совершить групповой пилотаж на уровне как пилотажники с Кубинки. Да, это их работа, как сказал Титаренко, про обязанность истребителя - сбивать фашистских стервятников... Однако Героя дают как по одному факту проявленного героизма, так и за совокупность проявленного героизма совершенного при исполнении своих служебных обязанностей в течении какого либо периода. Если взять критические обстоятельства при которых это ясно видно, то даже в войну присваивали Героя как и за единичный грандиозный поступок  исполнения служебных обязанностей (своей работы по профессии) при котором была выполнена боевая задача, либо за совокупность действий то есть множество неграндиозных поступков исполнения служебных обязанностей (своей работы по профессии) при которых выполнялись поставленные боевые задачи.
В частности я считаю, что даже по закону  "ОБ УСТАНОВЛЕНИИ ЗВАНИЯ ГЕРОЯ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ..." - Игорь Валентинович при исполнении своих служебных обязанностей, в частности за время своей карьеры летчика-пилотажника, достиг высокого мастерства и выполняя свои служебные обязанности проявлял при этом истенный Героизм... Чем заслужил высокое звание. 
Ваше мнение, даже с попыткой сослаться на закон, считаю *ошибочным*...     




> все в мире относительно, только вопрос относительно чего...


Вопрос действительно был не в званиях и наградах, не в Законах и не "крайних"... Проблема в том, что отношение нашего государства и должностных лиц к людям которые честно, самоотвержено, мастерски, рискуя жизнью выполняют свой долг - просто наплевательское. Действительно, погиб прекрасный летчик, который всю свою жизнь отдал нашей военной Авиации. Таких Асов единицы... Даже если он виновен в чем-то (если некоторые думают об этом), то он ответил за это своей жизнью. Упрекать его не в чем! Он погиб при исполнении. Этот человек своей карьерой,  тем, как выполнял свой долг и свои обязанности - показал что он Герой.. 
Так пусть государство покажет - как оно ценит таких Людей!
Если пидаров в Кремль приглашают и не стыдятся им лапки жать за их успехи в заколачивании бабла не в шахте киркой, а *...., при этом реальному Герою или его вдове все в тихоря.... Это уже по-скотски...
Не ту страну назвали Гондурасом....
*Спасибо Кубинцам, что все сделали по-чести.*

----------


## Pilot

Звание Героя России не присваивается за совокупность, по крайней мере по закону о звании. По совокупности присваивается орден за заслуги перед Отечеством. И не надо путать Героя России и Героя Советского Союза. Тогда было другое определение
Звание Героя Советского Союза является высшей степенью отличия и присваивается за личные или коллективные заслуги перед Советским государством и обществом, связанные с совершением геройского подвига.
Те можно было награждать именно за заслуги. Но в России это изменили и теперь только геройского подвига.
Если рассматривать работу как подвиг, то это уже не работа. По поводу пилотажа в группе, так Ваше мнение не совсем верное. При всей любви и уважении к летчикам из Кубинки, только у нас в стране пилотажники летают так долго в группе, во всем мире это обычная работа, длительностью не более трех лет, а потом в строевую часть. Те огромное количество летчиков проходит через пилотажные группы. Разница только в том, что налет в тех странах побольше и значит групповому пилотажу легче научиться, да и в строевых частях там в плотных строях учат летать, в отличии от нас :(
А если исходить из Ваших рассуждений, то каждый кто летает в Кубинке, должен быть награжден медалью ГР, ну как минимум все командиры и ведущие. Кстати, многие командиры до ИВТ были лучше и сделали для Кубинки больше. Просто раньше у большинства не было возможности узнать о них. Только крайние несколько лет, благодаря ТВ, журналам и интернету, деятельностьт и люди Кубинки стали всем известны. 

Вручали не втихаря,а перед строем, в котором стояли все кто летал и служил с Игорем. Кроме того, тут есть еще некоторые подводные камни из-за которых так прошло награждение :( 

Кстати, в прокуратуре есть видео столкновения.

----------


## Nazar

Однако многие сейчас, да и ранее, удостаивались высокого звания Героя России, именно по совокупности дел и поступков, а не за отдельно взятый подвиг.

----------


## Pilot

Да, и этим снижается ценность этой награды. Скоро будем Героев давать спортсменам, а че, они тоже для страны много делают и работа у них как подвиг, потом журналистам, особенно журналисткам, которые героически выезжают в горячие точки и прячутся по штабам, но они же героически туда выехали и репортажи слали оттуда плачевные, а дальше честным ментам, это ведь тоже подвиг быть честным и тд 
Я понимаю что сейчас все хотят что бы награждение было в Кремле, что ИВТ заслуживает того, да, мы все любили смотреть на его полеты, на пилотаж групп, водимых им, но это все эмоции. В реальности я описал все выше

----------


## BSA

за несколько десятков минут до трагедии, 16 авг 2009

----------


## FLOGGER

Не вдаваясь в подробности, за какие именно заслуги (разовые или по совокупности) дают Героя, я более согласен с Pilot'ом, т.к. думаю, что распорядись судьба по-другому, и, останься Ткаченко жив, дали бы ему Героя? Ответ более чем очевиден: никто из "Витязей" не награжден, по-моему, ничем. 



> Кстати, в прокуратуре есть видео столкновения.


А почему в прокуратуре? При чем вообще здесь прокуратура?
Также мне не понятно, почему по поводу гибели Ту-142 возбуждено уголовное дело? Что, прокуроры лучше разбираются в производстве полетов? - Но это уже не относится к происшествию над Жуковским, это в другом месте. Так что прошу прощения за off.

----------


## Холостяк

Прокуратура всегда возбуждает дело по признакам преступления из Уголовного кодекса РФ, в частности при гибели людей, материальном ущербе.... Там и статейки по этому поводу имеются. Кому как не прокуратуре (следственному комитету) проводить расследование..

----------


## Холостяк

> Не вдаваясь в подробности, за какие именно заслуги (разовые или по совокупности) дают Героя, я более согласен с Pilot'ом, т.к. думаю, что распорядись судьба по-другому, и, останься Ткаченко жив, дали бы ему Героя? Ответ более чем очевиден: никто из "Витязей" не награжден, по-моему, ничем.


Вот вот... Я уже неоднократно замечал по этому поводу... Дело в том, что у нас нет ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ ТОЧКИ ЗРЕНИЯ на подобные вещи. В частности амеры или англичане имеют конкретное толкование определенных позиций при котором государственная точка зрения даже не оспаривается и не подвергается сомнению. В частности это факты их истории, действия и авторитетность граждан, в частности военных, которые совершили или совершают что-то в в рамках своих обязанностей в интересах государства. То есть - если Америка сказала, что солдат в Ираке погиб за свою страну - все, точка, НИКТО даже сомнения в этой стране никакого не высказывает, что тот погиб будучи агрессором. Практически это государственная область, практически проявление тоталитарности в идеологии. И это непрерикаемо, те СМИ которые что-то пытаются вольно трактовать, сразу подвергаются легальному давлению и без зазрения "загибаются". Попробуйте в америке начать трактовать любого их национального героя и рассказывать какой он был алкаш или пидар - все, вам хана! У нах даже атомную бомбардировку Японии превратили в офигенную историческую веху в истории Америки, а все кто загубил кучу невинных японских женщин и детей - в национальных героев. В буклетах юбилейных, в частности при последнем юбилее ВВС США, их фото во всю страницу разместили - И БЛИН ПОПРОБУЙ СКАЗАТЬ ПРО НИХ ОБЪЕКТИВНО. Именно "ОБЪЕКТИВНО"!!! Без реального изложения события, что убили то они действительно невинных и гибель их была ужастная и бессмысленная... Как гражданина америки вас задрюкают, от того что работы не найдете до того что пришьют без проблем уголовку какую нибудь, при этом покажут, что блин сам гаффно, а пытался национального героя опорочить и всем покажут. А как не гражданина америки, то вы никогда не въедите легально в эту страну. Вон Задорнов, он кстати просто высмеивал реальные приколы жизни в Америке, так все - въезд ему официально в эту страну закрыт...

У нас же нет государственной непрерикаемой точки зрения, чтоб не было подобных высказываний, я аще не говорю о спорах по теме о наших Героях "за что дали Героя" и "достоин - не достоин"... Если государство приняло решение наградить и государство четко определяет что награждение за то и то... Общественности страны это четко доводится. Все ! Точка! Это должно быть непрерикаемым! Никаких споров, даже с использованием закона, никаких демагогий... И это я считаю НОРМАЛЬНЫМ!

----------


## Котков Андрей

Вопрос возник.

Переделываю сейчас инструкцию к деколи на Русских Витязей (прошлый тираж закончился), понятное дело надо внести коррективы в связи с августом 09 года.

Ткаченко и Куриленко летели на спарке 18, самолет не полег в Камрани в 95-м, Личкун и Климов тогда на нем летели и ушли вверх от горы,  после перекрасов и ремонта долетал до августа 2009-го. 

А на каком самолете летел Мельник? 14-ый борт?

----------


## Pilot

да, мельник летел на 14

----------


## BSA

18 ый летал и в августе 09 г

----------


## Холостяк

Вот показали по ТВ моделирование столкновения.....

----------


## Котков Андрей

Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## AC

*Следствие закончено*
— 26.08.2010 16:59 —
Виновным в крушении Су-27 на МАКС-2009 признан погибший пилот
Причиной катастрофы двух самолетов Су-27 на авиасалоне МАКС-2009 в августе прошлого года стали нарушения правил полетов, допущенные командиром «Русских витязей» Игорем Ткаченко, сообщил представитель военного следственного управления СКП.
Следствие пришло к выводу, что непосредственной причиной авиакатастрофы явился ряд нарушений правил полетов, допущенных самим Ткаченко. 27 апреля 2010 года уголовное дело прекращено в связи со смертью летчика. Данное решение военным прокурором Московского военного округа признано законным и обоснованным», – сообщил представитель военного следственного управления...

----------

